# Whats is this frog?



## channing (Sep 7, 2007)

I would really like to know what this frog is and if they are for sale in the USA.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like the red variation of an Oophaga histrionica Bahia Solano. I do not know if they are available in the US. 

I find this morph guide quite helpful: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-sylvaticus-morph-guide-sites.html#post768477


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I know of one person currently breeding them in EU, pretty doubtful they're available here.


----------



## channing (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you! I really like it.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> I know of one person currently breeding them in EU, pretty doubtful they're available here.


Give it a year, they will be

Gorgeous frog!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

that is a beautiful frog...no doubt it will become popular...


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

JaredJ said:


> Give it a year, they will be
> 
> Gorgeous frog!


I doubt that...


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

curlykid said:


> I doubt that...


Why, you dont think people will have them? Hell, they are probably here already. You dont think people would announce having them do you? They certainly wont advertise on db or kimgsnake but they will be around.

I forgot who posted on here, but he was getting emails all the time from people wanting to sell rare or illegal imports. I think if you looked hard enough youd find them. I know if i had the money i would, they sure wont come cheap.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> Why, you dont think people will have them? Hell, they are probably here already. You dont think people would announce having them do you? They certainly wont advertise on db or kimgsnake but they will be around.
> 
> I forgot who posted on here, but he was getting emails all the time from people wanting to sell rare or illegal imports. I think if you looked hard enough youd find them. I know if i had the money i would, they sure wont come cheap.


Just to clarify, are you saying that if had the money to procure this frog you would? And that you don't care about its origin either?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

If i said yes i would be considered a heathen, but no. If they would become available here through ue or someone else they would most definitely be very expensive.

Even though, if i ever got to the point where i was considered an expert frogger why not. I know quite a few people who buy cuban cigars even though they are illegal. Why? Because they know they are the best, they like them and they get alot of attention from their friends because they have them. Its a popularity thing.


----------

